# attn: all



## God (Jul 24, 2008)

Homosexuality is okay with me. That is all.


----------



## Zeph (Jul 24, 2008)

...Good for you? I share the same opinion, but isn't it a bit random posting that?


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jul 24, 2008)

Did you need to get that off your chest or something for some reason?


----------



## HitlerFrog (Jul 24, 2008)

PHEW


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jul 24, 2008)

God said:


> Homosexuality is okay with me. That is all.


Thanks God, so it was just Leviticus who was a dick, not you :)


----------



## Eevee (Jul 24, 2008)

I CALLED IT

*balloons*


----------



## s k (Jul 24, 2008)

Being bi is better. You can fuck ANYONE.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jul 24, 2008)

HitlerFrog said:


> PHEW


hey hitler why you relieved
you a
_queer_
or summin


----------



## spaekle (Jul 24, 2008)

Hell yeah! 

Suddenly you're not such a bad guy, God. :) 

...But what about abortion? The eating of shellfish? The war in Iraq? :O?


----------



## goldenquagsire (Jul 25, 2008)

Hey, God! Question for you, right here.

Is it true that you watch women changing?


----------



## Abwayax (Jul 26, 2008)

Oh my god it's God

So God, do You really get off on the suffering of innocent humans? I mean there's so much of it, if You didn't enjoy it You probably would have done something by now.

also can You hook me up with The Flying Spaghetti Monster? I want to invite Him over for dinner. Thanks!


----------



## Pikachu (Jul 26, 2008)

What the hell?!


----------



## Altmer (Jul 26, 2008)

God said:


> Homosexuality is okay with me. That is all.


how are you the real God


----------



## Crazy Weavile (Jul 26, 2008)

FORUMS =/= PROPER PLACES FOR DIVINE REVELATIONS


----------

